# Dates: how many dates have you been on?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

just woundering.....


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zero.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

ZERO!


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Zero as well lol.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Zero zero zero


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Do people actually keep track of this? I mean I don't remember all the random guys I've gone out on one date with and that was it. @_O


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

A grand total of zero.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Zero. I've never been on an actual date. Bleh.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Zero. Shocking, right? lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted for 30+

Don't actually know how many dates Ive been on with my boyfriend within the past four years <.<; they still count though, so meh~


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Never kept track of them. It would probably be over 100, I guess. :stu

Haven't had one in quite a while. 

I didn't go on my first one until 18. :no


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

two


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Laura1990 said:


> Zero. I've never been on an actual date. Bleh.


Seriously??? :sus


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wouldn't anyone who has been in at least one relationship have been on 30+ dates?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Seriously??? :sus


Well we are talking about seriously shy people, It's not that hard to accept I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

-0


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bigblue38 said:


> Well we are talking about seriously shy people, It's not that hard to accept I wouldn't have thought.


I think she has a kid.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think she has a kid.


Well there are 11 other people who claim to never have gone on a date.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Only one lol.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> Well we are talking about seriously shy people, It's not that hard to accept I wouldn't have thought.


I _*am*_ "seriously shy" so I can accept. She's so pretty though, I can't believe nobody has asked her. :con


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I _*am*_ "seriously shy" so I can accept. She's so pretty though, I can't believe nobody has asked her. :con


Well she may not have been technically on a date, but she has slept with a guy as she has a kid.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

What's a date?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> What's a date?


Look at the calendar


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think she has a kid.


I do have a child. Doesn't mean anyone's ever taken me on a date though.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, that can happen. I had sex before I ever went on a date. Met 2 guys at bars before meeting my 1st bf. Haven't you been to restaurants with guys? That's usually considered a date.


Well I mean the father of my child and I went to restaurants with our daughter to eat when we were living together. It was never like date-y though, so I don't count that. It wasn't a very romantic relationship that one.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

None, because play dates at elementary don't count.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero. None.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

1 but it did not go well


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I have no idea, so I guessed 20. But most of those were in high school, before my SA got bad.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nada


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Well over 30.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zero, I have gotten sex but I'm not special enough for dates.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

N/A


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Around half a dozen or so. I think with online dating soaring recently, there's even more pressure for dates to all be about wining and dining. I'm not into that scene baby. I'm certainly not going to shell out a bunch of notes just for a bit of female company, hell no! 

I prefer the natural way of things. You call up this pretty young thing and let's say she's free tonight. You hop round there with some popcorn and you watch a film, all cosy and warm. Mmmmmm.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I think around 9 or 10 actual dates.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


> Zero, I have gotten sex but I'm not special enough for dates.


That's sad.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My one date that I had was embarrassing. I didn't even like her, but I asked her out anyway because I knew she would say yes. She was an extroverted type that ended up getting creeped out by my shyness, and made humiliating comments about me behind my back. I really don't like dating anyway, I wish I could find a girl that just wants to chill LOL.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My one date that I had was embarrassing. I didn't even like her, but I asked her out anyway because I knew she would say yes. She was an extroverted type that ended up getting creeped out by my shyness, and made humiliating comments about me behind my back. I really don't like dating anyway, I wish I could find a girl that just wants to chill LOL.


Thanks for not asking me out, *******. :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PathologicalSigher said:


> I've been on plenty of dates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like raisins or......poo.



ImWeird said:


> ThatOneQuietGuy said:
> 
> 
> > My one date that I had was embarrassing. I didn't even like her, but I asked her out anyway because I knew she would say yes. She was an extroverted type that ended up getting creeped out by my shyness, and made humiliating comments about me behind my back. I really don't like dating anyway, I wish I could find a girl that just wants to chill LOL.
> ...


:spit :haha You two! :bat :lol

I think I have to say at least 1 - that was OMG October 1992 - my Senior Homecoming dance. I get the creeps just thinking about how bad that was. Not the girl....me! :fall

There may have been an outing or two in college with band members, but I could not call that a date. One would be it. :doh


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ImWeird said:


> Thanks for not asking me out, *******. :|


Where would you take me?


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

About 4, none of them were that fun though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.00


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Zero.

The thought of sitting in a restaurant holding a conversation and following the etiquette and all that.
I hate the word date by the way.

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe, if it was something accommodating, casual and down-to-earth.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

A few, I don't remember, but it was last summer with my then girlfriend. Nothing since.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

0


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My one date that I had was embarrassing. I didn't even like her, but I asked her out anyway because I knew she would say yes. She was an extroverted type that ended up getting creeped out by my shyness, and made humiliating comments about me behind my back. I really don't like dating anyway, I wish I could find a girl that just wants to chill LOL.


that is exactly how mine happened except my friends pressured me into asking her out


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> that is exactly how mine happened except my friends pressured me into asking her out


Same. She told my sister she had a crush on me and she told my sis to give me her number. Then my sis kept pressuring me to ask her out, so I did. I didn't really like her and she ended up not liking me. But at least I now have a better idea of kind of girl I like. So I guess it was a learning experience.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Same. She told my sister she had a crush on me and she told my sis to give me her number. Then my sis kept pressuring me to ask her out, so I did. I didn't really like her and she ended up not liking me. But at least I now have a better idea of kind of girl I like. So I guess it was a learning experience.


Sorry to read that, man.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been on an amazing ZERO dates! They were all fantastic.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

None


----------

